# anybody use these LEDs?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AQUARIUM-LED...735?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b58d434f

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm interested as well. This or other similar Chinese lights. 

Sean.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I saw on another site that a LED fixture sold by reefbreeders and reefsupplycanada sell similar light only their lights appear to be a little better in that they are full spectrum. The link that you posted are only blue and white LED's and not that great for coral growth.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is the quote for Reef Central:

".. I am in no way affiliated with any of these companies, nor do I get paid for any of this. I try lights out over my tanks from many companies, and test things like color ratios out for not only my benefit, but for anyone else that is interested as well. I sell the ones I don't like or need, and I keep the ones I love. I even made my first DIY Cree light out of the guts of a chinese light, and I love the thing. It puts most fixtures on the market to shame in pure power/output.

My personal favorites of the companies are no secret. I enjoyed my purchases with Evergrow, Reefbreeders, and Apollo the most. I even won a gift card from Hello Lights a few weeks ago that I'll probably use towards a Maxspect Razor too, as that light interests me. If I have nothing but good things to say about a company, I'm positive about them. If an experience isn't as positive, I make that known too.

I've used Odyssea products in the past because of the price, but I was always afraid my house would catch on fire due to its "quality". I can honestly say these lights are built much, much better.

Some of the companies want and use your feedback to make the lights better, which is really cool too. To see some suggestions from criticism of my first light actually go into a newer model was a really cool feeling... like someone is actually listening to what I want. If a company gives me an excellent customer experience, I will express my happiness with them. If it seems like shilling I apologize. Like I said, I pay for all of these, and am only interested in good service, price and quality, regardless of where it comes from.

Leds in general for reefs are interesting to me, and I'm a big value seeker in everything I buy. *I would much rather pay $160-299 for a good light or to make one, over paying $500+ for something that looks nice, but may not even give better performance. There is a big possibility that the $500 light will also be obsolete within a year the way things are now. Led fixtures from 2010 are no match compared to some 2012 fixtures. This thread should be used to test, compare, and to provide info on all the led the choices available... not just chinese. I also really enjoy seeing and hearing about other people's experiences too, as it is just as helpful to me."*

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Those lights looking very similar to Apollo Reef Lights. Except the Apollo units are full spectrum and they can be controlled by Apex units.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

No optics or Lenses. LEDS spaced really close together so I guess it doesn't really matter if you have a really deep tank so you can hang it low.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I currently have a similar light/design for my refugium. For what it's worth; my anemones and macro algae love it. I've put injured corals /frags for short periods (1-2 weeks) and the corals seemed to have been ok with the lighting. Mind you; i didn't really pay attention to actual growth.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I have that exact same fixture over a 40 breeder fragtank.









No complaints except the whites overpower the blue. I run blue at 100% and white at 25% to achieve a 16-18k look. Wish there was more blue vs white ratio.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I would look into a multiple spectrum fixture now though, something like this:

http://reefbreeders.com/bridgelux_value.html


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

uniboob said:


> I have that exact same fixture over a 40 breeder fragtank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you try to run more whites for a 8 hours? did you get any algae or death corals with more white.
Asking, because I hate a blue and want to see fishes also in normal colors.

Probably, LED is not for me 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

We'll make plans for you to drop by some time.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

sig said:


> did you try to run more whites for a 8 hours? did you get any algae or death corals with more white.
> Asking, because I hate a blue and want to see fishes also in normal colors.
> 
> Probably, LED is not for me


No algae problems from running whites longer. I have my lights on from 8am-9pm with no algae problem. For the price, I couldn't say no. Far quieter then all my pumps and skimmer


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Isn't that what Chromey was selling a few months ago? :O


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

"Probably, LED is not for me."

Hi Greg. It's funny, but I'm getting the same feeling and will probably end up getting an 8X54W T5 fixture, whenever I get around to getting my 120.

Replacing T'5s is expensive over the long run, but I have the feeling I wouldn't be able to adjust to LED's to get a look I'd like. Plus, they'll probably really evolve over the next few years, so for now I'll probably stick with T5's.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I love my t5s but wanted shimmer and the color pop LEDs bring out of the corals. So I got two par38 led bulbs from eBay. They are 12x1 watt LEDs, 8 royal blue and four 20k whites. I had them install 90 degree optics so I would have good spread. The two bulbs are mounted in front of my t5 fixture angled to shoot the beam to the center of the tank. They are incredible and were only 24.00 each. I ran the two led bulbs and just two of my t5s for two weeks and my corals love it. I turned on the other four t5s and bleached out my birds nest in two days. So these add a lot of intensity to the tank or my sps wouldn't have bleached. My point is you can get crazy shimmer and pop while keeping your t5s. I now reduced my t5s to just 7 hours a day but the LEDs run for 10. Corals seem happy now. Growing quickly.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.ca/viewitem?itemId=230846537714#ht_3850wt_782


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I like T5's too but I now have a 20" cube tank so I am stuck with the 250w MH that is on it or move to LED's. I say LED's as it will save me buying a chiller lol
I have been researching and researching and still I don't know what LED fixture is good and what is bad (for under $500)? There are so my many name brands and off brands on the market.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

liz said:


> I like T5's too but I now have a 20" cube tank so I am stuck with the 250w MH that is on it or move to LED's. I say LED's as it will save me buying a chiller lol
> I have been researching and researching and still I don't know what LED fixture is good and what is bad (for under $500)? There are so my many name brands and off brands on the market.


I think, we will not know for sure until we spend $$$$.
My problem that I hate alot of blue, because I see corals, but do not see fishes in normal colors - just blackened.

if I will run colors like I run with my T5s I will bleach corals and tank will blum

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

liz said:


> I like T5's too but I now have a 20" cube tank so I am stuck with the 250w MH that is on it or move to LED's. I say LED's as it will save me buying a chiller lol
> I have been researching and researching and still I don't know what LED fixture is good and what is bad (for under $500)? There are so my many name brands and off brands on the market.


I think Alex was selling an AI Sol unit for a song....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

After much research, I have decided on the Maxspect Razor 120 LED fixture and have already been in contact with Tom (Oakville Reef Gallery) to buy it. Tom's stock is a little low lol so I have to wait for Tom to get the light in. I hear and read that it is a a very popular light!


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I was just talking to Tom at Oakville Reef Gallery and he told me he sold 8 of Maxspect 160's LED fixtures this week alone. Tom said that the lights are so in demand that mine won't be in for another 2-3 weeks!!
I think I picked a good fixture!!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

yup very close to the ones i was selling.

Ive had 2 diffrent people here today that will tell you how well this grow Corals, And yes they grow SPS like CRAZY

Ive been using them for around a year now.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

liz said:


> I was just talking to Tom at Oakville Reef Gallery and he told me he sold 6 of Maxspect 160's LED fixtures this week alone. Tom said that the lights are so in demand that mine won't be in for another 2-3 weeks!!
> I think I picked a good fixture!!


oh. no 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

sig said:


> oh. no


I ordered the Maxspect Razor 120 and since I don't even have my tank yet (end of the month) I am fine with waiting a couple of weeks for it.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Does anyone have an opinion on Sunbrite LED's? They are coming out with their new model in 2 weeks. There's a fellow(ros sco) on RC who uses them over a 6' SPS tank and it looks fantastic, and Badazzlers on the canfeef forum uses them with good results, but I haven't heard a lot of other opinions.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm using a 5' of a 300 gal peninsula revamp (May 2012) and 6' for a 260gal room divider (Nov 2012); both 36" tall.

The spread is good (V1) and a single unit is bright enough for SPS placed on the upper half.

Warranty is only 1year and I had an issue with the 5' unit with LED's going out last week and they are sending me a new unit and power supply, no questions asked.

I like the iPhone controller app but I have to plan to bring my iPad when ever I need to adjust the lighting as I am a BB user.

The fans on the power supply are on all the time for the 5' and 6' units and are quite noisy if it isn't placed in a cabinet...that's my only gripe about them. 

The cords are only 6' long and it you need to put them in a remote area, ask them to send you longer cables and the 4 and 7 pin DIN connectors. You have to do some soldering work.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

liz said:


> I ordered the Maxspect Razor 120 and since I don't even have my tank yet (end of the month) I am fine with waiting a couple of weeks for it.


Liz, you're back to the dark side!! Getting back in the hobby again nice to see. 
I guess I picked up Tom's last 2 this wknd. He had a stack of them not too long ago. All I can say is it looks good so far on my qt tank.
Greg, this might be the set for you.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

sig said:


> I think, we will not know for sure until we spend $$$$.
> My problem that I hate alot of blue, because I see corals, but do not see fishes in normal colors - just blackened.
> 
> if I will run colors like I run with my T5s I will bleach corals and tank will blum


Greg I have this exact light except it has fuller spectrum with some reds, purples, greens. Personally, I've grown used to it and the fish and corals do show their true colours but I do miss the t5s for their flooding effect. imo if you string these leds end to end and not skimp by spacing them too far apart, you wont get as much shadows which is my biggest complaint with just 1 of these on my 90.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

rickcasa said:


> Liz, you're back to the dark side!! Getting back in the hobby again nice to see.
> I guess I picked up Tom's last 2 this wknd. He had a stack of them not too long ago. All I can say is it looks good so far on my qt tank.
> Greg, this might be the set for you.


Rick glad to be back - should be getting the tank around the end of the month. 
Did you buy the 160 or 120 version of the Razor? 10k or 16k?
Tom told me that they were selling like hot cakes - really hot LED light right now.

You should come out to Durham Reef club sometime that way in the future you could host a meeting and we would get to see your set-up lol!


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

liz said:


> Rick glad to be back - should be getting the tank around the end of the month.
> Did you buy the 160 or 120 version of the Razor? 10k or 16k?
> Tom told me that they were selling like hot cakes - really hot LED light right now.
> 
> You should come out to Durham Reef club sometime that way in the future you could host a meeting and we would get to see your set-up lol!


I'm there Liz. My topic would be "How to grow cyano on top of your corals". Should be a full house.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

rickcasa said:


> I'm there Liz. My topic would be "How to grow cyano on top of your corals". Should be a full house.


lol glad you are coming! 
Dan who is the host of the meeting has a super system and worth seeing.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

looks like i am going Maxspect Razor 27".
I like it because I will need just one unit for 36" temporary tank and later ......

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds good. I am very curious to see what you will think about it. I think my taste in lighting is reasonably close to yours. 
Have you decided where you are going to buy it from yet?



sig said:


> looks like i am going Maxspect Razor 27".
> I like it because I will need just one unit for 36" temporary tank and later ......


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Greg one of those chinese systems in the second thread at reef central were supposed to come out with one that worked with apex controllers and were fully dimmable. You could also choose all your bulbs and provide them a layout.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

sig said:


> looks like i am going Maxspect Razor 27".
> I like it because I will need just one unit for 36" temporary tank and later ......


Greg, I bought 2 for the 6 footer but I'm currently only using one. You're close to my work, why don't I drop one off to you so you can check it out for a few days.


----------



## Daney90 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just want to share this thread from aquariumadvice that I was following, its called "lighting your reef.. best bang for your buck" It's a good thread to read with lots of opinion from people

you can read the entire thread but i'll just link it to pic of the coral under this "taotronic" fixtures. 

http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f11/lighting-your-reef-best-bang-for-your-buck-239661-7.html

hope it helps


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

sig said:


> looks like i am going Maxspect Razor 27".
> I like it because I will need just one unit for 36" temporary tank and later ......


I think you made a good choice. Everything that I have read so far indicates this is a great light - and as an added bonus, very sexy too lol


----------

